# Humpday Edition!



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2021)

Some good ones ray. Here's another funny one.......it's Tuesday! Lmao


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2021)

good ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 9, 2021)

You know the minimum wage/soc sec one does make sense.
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 9, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Some good ones ray. Here's another funny one.......it's Tuesday! Lmao



Oooops, one of the pitfalls of being retired for the last 15 years Jake, every day seems like Saturday. RAY


----------



## robrpb (Mar 9, 2021)

Some funny ones Ray.

Rob


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 9, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Oooops, one of the pitfalls of being retired for the last 15 years Jake, every day seems like Saturday. RAY


Wait you mean it aint Saturday? 
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Mar 9, 2021)

Nine Important Facts to Remember as We Grow Older

#9 Death is the number 1 killer in the world.

#8 Life is sexually transmitted.

#7 Good health is merely the slowest possible rate at which one can die.

#6 Men have two motivations: hunger and hanky-panky, and they can't tell them apart. If you see a gleam in his eyes, make him a sandwich.

#5 Give a person a fish and you feed them for a day. Teach a person to use the Internet and they won't bother you for weeks, months, maybe years.

#4 Health nuts are going to feel stupid someday, lying in the hospital, dying of nothing.

#3 All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to criticism.

#2 In the 60's, people took LSD to make the world weird. Now the world is weird, and people take Prozac to make it normal.

#1 Life is like a jar of jalapeno peppers. What you do today may be a burning issue tomorrow.

Please share this wisdom with others; I need to go to the bathroom


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 9, 2021)

The barking dog/car gone cracked me up. As a teen, my dad did that twice with our dog. First time my mom's VW bug vanished from the driveway. Second time the tires/wheels off his '69 Buick Riviera.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 9, 2021)

The dog barking was hilarious.  I also liked the drug sniffing dog about the beggin strips.  And the Draw Bridge Ahead.  Hilarious!  Thanks Ray, always a pleasure reading your posts regardless of the day.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh my gosh these are so funny!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 9, 2021)

That was a great collection even on the day before hump day. I agree Ray, I don't know what day it is half the time and I guess don't really care


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 9, 2021)

Well the teaser was good.....can't wait till tomorrow lol


----------



## jmusser (Mar 9, 2021)

Good ones Ray. Always appreciated!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 9, 2021)

Yeap! Appreciate it!!!


----------

